# Walsh: Knicks will have Capspace for Carmelo, Paul



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/walsh_knicks_will_have_pace_for_Jv1N89gUtC6ShaWjrtVp5M?sms_ss=twitter


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks don't learn nothing. 

That's the new movement.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There is so much tampering going on in the NBA today, it is just flat-out ridiculous.

I fully expect one or both of Carmelo Anthony and Chris Paul to be a Knick in two years' time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If anything, they need to start collecting assets to get one in a trade at least.


They should have been patient in dealing Jeffries at the deadline, otherwise they'd still have some 1sts.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *There is so much tampering going on in the NBA today, it is just flat-out ridiculous.*
> 
> I fully expect one or both of Carmelo Anthony and Chris Paul to be a Knick in two years' time.


:laugh: I agree. But that's because like most people say nowadays, Stern's league is now a joke. I'm still trying to find Walsh being quoted in that article as to saying Knicks will have capspace for Carmelo, Paul. They may very well have capspace but I don't see him being quoted at naming those very players. I'm guessing this way he can't be charged with tampering. Probably told the writer to please not quote him. Haha.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If players want to play together on your team and said team just happens to clear the capspace for said players how is that tampering?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> If anything, they need to start collecting assets to get one in a trade at least.
> 
> 
> They should have been patient in dealing Jeffries at the deadline, otherwise they'd still have some 1sts.


I completely agree about the assets. I was baffled by the fact that we just didn't outright trade a 2nd round pick and $3 million cash for Michael Beasley like the T'Wolves did. A number of teams had interest in him, it just so happens though that the Heat wanted nothing but cap space. I could have seen something along the lines of Raymond Felton, Danilo Gallinari and Michael Beasley for Danny Granger and TJ Ford. Best of all, Melo has been hinting about coming to NY and such a move would put us in a position to acquire him sooner and potentially compete against Miami. Your telling me that the Nuggets wouldn't take back Granger, whose locked up for years, is only 26 years old, and is a borderline all-star?


As for the Jefferies deal, I felt the same way. Deal him only if you know for a fact that we were legitimate destinations for "the unmentionable one" and friends, like what the Bulls did with Hinrich or the Heat with Beasley. While we did give up our picks, I think we have the ability to trade them every other year and still have the possibility of offering the 2014and 2016 pick in a deal. With the Knicks future in limbo, I think they would hold a great deal of value in a trade.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> If players want to play together on your team and said team just happens to clear the capspace for said players how is that tampering?


Just like how a team is able to enforce proper behavior (e.g. punctuality,attire) a team is technically able to do so with regard to stuff like tampering since that is possibly the conduct most detrimental to a team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BTW, why don't we try our best to secure assets to trade for these guys? Clearly, nothing is gauranteed in free agency. Trades are still the best way of securing players and maybe D.Walsh and company need to pursue them more often in this upcoming season. We have a lot of overlap at positions that are occupied with young, "potential" players so why not? I would love the opportunity to beat the **** out of the Heat in the playoffs this year and I can't help but feel that many in the league would be more than willing to see that happen. Just a thought....

1.) *Bill Walker*, a future first round pick, and $3 million cash for *Michael Beasley*.

2.) *Raymond Felton*, *Danilo Gallinari*, and *Michael Beasley *for *Danny Granger*, *TJ Ford *and a future first round pick (to be redirected to the Heat).

3.) *Danny Granger* and *Earl Barron *(sign and trade) for Carmelo Anthony.

4.) (After the start of the season when the Hornets realize they suck) *Eddy Curry*, *Anthony Randolph*, *Wilson Chandler*, *TJ Ford*, $3 million cash, a future unprotected first round pick in 2014 and 2016 for *Chris Paul *and *Richard Hamilton *(Hamilton acquired via 3 way that sends* Emeka Okafor *to Detriot).


....We'd have our big three (Chris Paul, Carmelo Anthony, Amar'e Stoudamire) versus the Heat's big three ("the unmentionable one," Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh), which would be incredibly competitive. I think our roster would have a hell of a chance of beating the Heat and effectively neutralize the impact of what occurred this offseason. It would make for a hell of a rivalry.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> BTW, why don't we try our best to secure assets to trade for these guys? Clearly, nothing is gauranteed in free agency. Trades are still the best way of securing players and maybe D.Walsh and company need to pursue them more often in this upcoming season. We have a lot of overlap at positions that are occupied with young, "potential" players so why not? I would love the opportunity to beat the **** out of the Heat in the playoffs this year and I can't help but feel that many in the league would be more than willing to see that happen. Just a thought....
> 
> 1.) *Bill Walker*, a future first round pick, and $3 million cash for *Michael Beasley*.
> 
> ...


Too many moves. Wouldn't work. I can only see the Knicks getting one of those two though. I think with Gallinari on the team I'd like Chris Paul more, because Paul can score and pass. Gallinari would become an 18ppg player, Amare would be 25ppg easily, and Paul with 16-20 and 10-12 assists per game. 

With that said I think Carmelo is more of a possibility. I fully expect the Knicks to play that uptempo style and inflate everyone's numbers a little, and showcase Anthony Randolph. His production will be very important in landing one of those two in a trade.

I really wish Amare took a little less, as he'll be making 18.2 million next season. Which isn't bad, but it restricts what they can do. 

If the knicks round out their roster with minimum 1 year contracts they'll have $38.7 million in contracts next season. 
Currently the Knicks have $53.3 million in salary for the upcoming season. I think they need to enter the season around that so they could absorb more money in a potential trade. 

If the Hornets decide to rebuild the knicks could offer Eddy Curry, Toney Douglas and a future first for Chris Paul - but NO would want the Knicks to take back a bad contract too (Emeka Okafor, which wouldn't give them the space to land Carmelo Anthony.

It may be easier to go after Anthony first. If he doesn't sign the extension he'll be telling Denver he's leaving as he'll likely get less money in the new CBA. But he'll make it up in endorsements if he goes to NY. 

So NY could offer Denver Eddy Curry, Anthony Randolph and a future first for Carmelo Anthony.

Then they can sign Gallinari and trade him with Ray Felton to NO for Chris Paul the following season.

I think that's the only way it works. Carmelo would have to resign for less than Denver would give, and Paul would have to do the same. Too bad Amare wouldn't be able to restructure his contract.


----------

